

Trolls, SEO "morons" prompt smaller media sites to rethink comments - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/01/trolls-seo-morons-prompt-smaller-media-sites-rethink-comments

======
theoneill
They should just use Disqus...

------
DabAsteroid
More of Karl Marx's class warfare.

Excerpt:

 _"[Universal Hub] doesn't use nofollow," Gaffin explains. "... word was
getting out among the pagerank queens and I was getting tired of dealing with
those morons."

Gaffin reports that forcing commenters to register has greatly reduced the
problems described above, although he says some of the "pagerank losers" are
still willing to create user accounts on Universal Hub to boost the PageRank
of their websites or those of customers._

    
    
      .
    

"Pagerank queen" = subset of lumpenprol.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumpenproletariat>)

 _In The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon (1852), Marx refers to the
lumpenproletariat as the 'refuse of all classes,' including 'swindlers,
confidence tricksters, brothel-keepers, rag-and-bone merchants, beggars, and
other flotsam of society.'_

